# Agréments et enfants



## nounou29. (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je souhaite devenir assistant maternel et j'ai déjà 5 enfants ( 1 an, 3 ans, 6 ans, 8 ans et 10 ans).
Je compte faire 4h-17h du lundi au vendredi, ma femme s'occuperait donc de nos enfants lorsqu'ils seront à la maison afin que je puisse m'occuper des enfants que j'aurai en garde.

Est ce que pour l'agrément, la pmi prendra en compte nos enfants dans le calcul de l'agrément et ce même si c'est ma femme qui s'en occupe.

Cela fait 1 semaine que la pmi de mon secteur doit me rappeler 😔😔😔.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Faite 4 h 17 h je pense que vous vous rendez pas compte du volume horaire que cela représente .

Pour commencer à 4h du matin il vous  faut un agrément avec horaire atypique

65 h par semaine c est illégal et en plus avec un volume horaire de se style vous ne pourriez pas travailler + de 35 semaines par an  pour respecter le volume horaire a l année

Votre épouse travaille ? Vous avez un mode de garde pour vos propres enfants ?


----------



## liline17 (23 Novembre 2022)

pourquoi des horaires atypiques? vous avez des contrats en prévision?
Vous ne nous donnez pas assez d'info pour qu'on vous réponde


----------



## nounou29. (23 Novembre 2022)

Ma femme va s'occuper des enfants
Ce sera la plage horaire de disponibilité pas celle effective de travaille.

La question est, mes enfants qui seront au domicile (mercredi et vacances scolaires) mais gardé par ma femme, rentrent ils dans le nombre d'enfants d'agrément ou pas?


----------



## nounouflo (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
si vos enfants sont gardés par votre femme ils ne prendront pas de place dans votre agrément puisque pas à votre charge.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@nounou29. 
Quand vous dites que votre femme s'occupera des enfants les mercredis et vacances scolaires.
Et aussi le matin avant l'école, le midi s'ils ne mangent pas à la cantine et le soir après l'école ?


----------



## nounou29. (23 Novembre 2022)

Oui elle s'en occupera le matin. Le midi cantine et elle ira travailler à 18h donc je n'aurai plus les enfants en garde


----------



## Lijana (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
même si madame s'occupe des enfants il y aura de périodes ou vous serez tous à la maison, donc 5 enfant plus vous deux 7 à la maison.

elle est bien grande la maison pour accueillir en plus d'autres enfants?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Novembre 2022)

Les pmi son vraiment différentes d une région a l autre .... Difficile de vous dire si il vous accorderons l agrément ou pas et si oui combien de place vous aurez 

Insister auprès de votre pmi , rappeler lés  elle seule pourra répondre à toute vos questions


----------



## Lijana (23 Novembre 2022)

je crois que oui, pour répondre à votre question.  le nombre de personnes compte


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Novembre 2022)

Pour mon expérience lorsque j'ai été agréé mon fils a pris une place d'agrément jusqu'à ses 3 ans malgré que mon mari était présent au domicile en journée car il travaille de nuit ...


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que le mieux est de commencer par assister à la réunion d'information.
Lors de cette réunion tu pourras poser la question et avoir une réponse claire.
Je pense qu'il faudra tenir compte de la taille du logement car à certains moments il y aurait donc déjà 7 personnes dont 5 enfants.
Pour les horaires atypiques, de même le fait d'avoir nous même des enfants à la maison peut pour certaines PMI poser difficulté. Un enfant qui arrive à 4h du matin va avoir besoin de repartir au lit mais où ça puisque les tiens seront encore dans leur chambre à finir leur nuit? Et si jamais bébé qui arrive à 4h du matin n'est pas disposé à rendormir et réveille tes enfants, comment gerer ça?
C'est certainement ce types de questions auxquelles il te faudra réfléchir et t'attendre à devoir répondre car la PMI doit s'assurer que notre projet respecte tout autant les besoins des futurs accueillis que nos propres enfants (heureusement!).


----------



## nounou29. (23 Novembre 2022)

Oui bien sûr je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous,  ils auront une chambre pour eux


----------



## kikine (24 Novembre 2022)

il y a un nombre de mineure autorisé a ne pas dépasser
je ne sais plus si c'est 6 ou 8...


----------



## Petuche (24 Novembre 2022)

Franchement moi je trouve que 4h 17h c'est très difficile, surtout lorsque l'on a nos propres enfants. Et ça veut dire que par exemple pour le petit dej. Ça fera 5 enfants plus les accueillis. Sans compter lorsque tes enfants seront malades, ou des grèves ect. ... Et en fin de journée tu vas être nase, parceque lorsque tes accueillis seront partis il faudra donc que tu gères seul tes propres enfants...


----------



## Akuna (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Il faut bien se renseigner à ce que votre PMI pourrait accordé avec dérogation ou pas.
L'article 421-4 du code de l'action sociale et des familles précise que l'accueil peut se faire dans la limite de 6 enfants mineurs âgés de moins de 11 ans, y compris le ou les enfants de l'assistant maternel.
Donc au moment des vacances scolaires, ça veut dire que vous ne pourriez avoir qu'un seul enfant accueilli, plus les vôtres.
Du moins, je l'interprète ainsi.


----------



## Nanou91 (24 Novembre 2022)

@Akuna 
6 mineurs sous* l'entière responsabilité* de l'ass mat.
là si sa femme ne travaille pas et gère leurs propres enfants, ils ne comptent pas... mais il faut que Madame en assure la responsabilité à 100% sur le temps de présence des accueillis.


----------

